
“Self-regulating” nanoparticles can burn cancer without harming healthy cells - tomreese
https://techcrunch.com/2017/10/30/self-regulating-nanoparticles-can-burn-cancer-without-harming-healthy-cells/
======
DrScump
This is sloppily written. It says nothing about how the nanoparticles
preferentially bind to cancer cells.

It also has some wording issues:

    
    
      The particles can raise their temperature between 42°C to 45°C
    

I'm guessing that should read " _to_ between 42°C to 45°C".

    
    
      In magnetic-induced hyperthermia a magnetically active chemical into a tumor.
    

Um, what?

